# Driving with a bad cold or flu



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

If you have a bad cold or the flu, do you continue to drive passengers? If you do, do you wear a medical mask?


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Haha no I don't wear a medical mask when i have a cold that would scare the pax!

Usually i catch my colds after picking up international travellers from the airport. 

The bills don't pause when you get sick so gotta keep working.


----------



## Running With Scissors (Jan 20, 2017)

I wouldn't. 
I missed out on working NYE because of allergies that left me sneezing and congested and I felt like that wouldn't be a 5 Star look for me. 
With an actual cold I'd be worried I'd spread it. right put PAX off uber for life if I made them sick.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

Mate would you be happy if you were the rider and the driver had a bad flu??


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Jae Lee said:


> Mate would you be happy if you were the rider and the driver had a bad flu??


Trust me, riders still travel when sick and they leave their germs in your car with recycled air conditioning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No.
You shouldn't do it .
Here in the United States,in Washington state,over 170 people have died from the flu.
You would be miserable. It is dangerous as your mental state will not be at the top performance.
It just isn't right to knowingly expose your passengers to it.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> Trust me, riders still travel when sick and they leave their germs in your car with recycled air conditioning.


But cant do anything about that unfortunately. youre the service provider.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

Can you also imagine if you had a medical mask on and what the rider will think??
lol besides being sick?


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Jae Lee said:


> Can you also imagine if you had a medical mask on and what the rider will think??
> lol besides being sick?


Lol they would think they just stepped into tge next Ivan milats car


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

hahaha thats one of it.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I asked about wearing a medical mask because I have noticed many people wearing them in Japan, where I'm now holidaying. I noticed the same thing in South Korea on my way to Japan.

Those wearing the masks have included many taxi drivers.

I don't know if they're wearing the masks because they have colds or because they're afraid of catching one themselves.

I agree it would not be culturally acceptable to do the same thing as a taxi or Uber driver in Australia.


----------



## Running With Scissors (Jan 20, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I don't know if they're wearing the masks because they have colds or because they're afraid of catching one themselves.
> 
> I agree it would not be culturally acceptable to do the same thing as a taxi or Uber driver in Australia.


Very common around SE Asia. I think it's reached a point where it's just considered courteous or something.

Also... _(trivia time) _The masks don't prevent you from catching something, they prevent you from spreading something to others. The masks are useless as a prophylactic for yourself.


----------

